# Hält das Material?



## Fie (7. September 2010)

Ich grüße euch!

Da ich ja einfach mal ein Schwergewicht bin, stellt sich mir immer wieder die Frage, ob mein Kona einen "Bikepark" mit mir drauf halten würde. Ich will es jetzt nicht wirklich wie wild durch den Park prügeln, aber ich habe immer Schiß, dass etwas bricht. Ich möchte einfach auch mal in den Genuß des Freerides kommen und kleine Sprünge absolvieren. 

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Sansarah (7. September 2010)

huhu Fie,

also ich habe schon mehrere *schwergewichtige* Fahrer im Bikepark gesehen und die lagen später auch nicht mit gebrochenem Rahmen im Graben 

Falls du dir jedoch unsicher bist, würde ich den ersten Bikeparkbesuch langsam angehen lassen.
Höre auf dein Bike, obs krächtzt, was die Federwege machen und überprüfe nach der ersten Fahrt deinen Rahmen.
Wenn alles ok ist, kannst dich ja steigern, paar kleinere Sprünge machen usw.

Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß im Bikepark 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (7. September 2010)

Danke sehr!

Da muß ich mich erstmal hintrauen, in den Bikepark...

Also ächtzen tut es jetzt schon


----------



## scylla (7. September 2010)

Wo willst du denn hin? Albstadt? 
Wenn ja, berichte mal, wie der so ist... 

Dein Bike wird schon halten, da bin ich mir sicher! Aber leih dir bitte unbedingt einen Fullface und Protektoren, vor du den Bikepark unsicher machst. Schließlich sollen deine Knochen ja auch halten


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. September 2010)

Das Bike hält! Das tut es auch bei Claudia...  

Stimmt: Fullface und Safetyjacket sowie Knieprotektoren sind Pflicht!!! Und das nicht nur, wenn frau "vorsichtig" fährt und nicht vor hat, zu stürzen. Es sind oft die kleinen Umfaller, die einem böse Aua verpassen. Und das braucht´s einfach nicht. Zudem ist die Angst einfach geringer, wenn man geschützt ist. 

Wohin geht´s denn? Ich bin am Montag oder Dienstag (je nach Wetter) in Wildbad. Dort hat es ganz oben einen Übungsparcours, der richtig Fun bringt. Parken kann man dort oben auch, wenn man den Sommerberg hochfährt bis zur Mittelstation. Dann noch ein paar Meter treten...


----------



## Noxya (8. September 2010)

Hallo

Mein Freund und ich fahren auch das Coilair (08-modell). Und waren damit schon einige Male im Park in Lacblanc. 
Ich bin knapp 70 kilo und mein Freund knapp 90. Und bis jetzt haben unsere Coilairs das absolut top weggesteckt. 
Es muss einfach richtig eingestellt sein, mit dem Magiclink. Der sollte auf das Gewicht des Fahrers angepasst sein. 

Viel Spass bei deinem Besuch im Bikepark


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. September 2010)

Die meisten Rahmen brechen nicht im Bikepark, sondern in Situationen, wo man nicht damit rechnet, z.B. geradeaus auf der Straße, bergauf ganz langsam, etc. Durch einen Sturz haut man sich vielleicht mal eine Beule rein, wenn das Radl blöd fliegt... Wenn es im Bikepark echt bricht, dann wäre es bei der übernächsten Tour auch auf dem Trail gebrochen.


----------



## Fie (8. September 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten.

Bis jetzt, habe ich noch gar keinen Bikepark in Aussicht. Mir fehlt halt auch die Mobilität, um dort  hin zu gelangen. Mich macht es nur unwahrscheinlich an, dies mal auszuprobieren. Ich trau mich aber auch nicht so recht. So ganz nach dem Motto: meine Oma fährt im Hühnerstall Kooonaaa...
Okay, Schützer etc. Kann man bestimmt ausleihen. Aber ich verspreche, ich werde nicht ohne...
Vielleicht nimmt mich ja mal jemand mit?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. September 2010)

Ohne Schützer lassen sie dich normalerweise garnicht fahren. Klar kann man leihen.


----------

